# A video i made



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2011)

watch it. we did it for fun lol. dont ask how we got the spoons though...


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 2, 2011)

Are you guys on some kind of drug???


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2011)

lolno


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 2, 2011)

uahhuahuahua


----------



## Scott-105 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ha, nice.

If I subscribe, can I actually have an autographed spoon?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2011)

xD you actually want one?
uhm. idk how much shipping is to canada.


----------



## Scott-105 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ha ha, I'm not sure. Don't worry about it


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks for uh subscribing ;D


----------



## Wabsta (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I did not find it entertaining.
And the emo kid pisses me off for some reason, I think because he is trying too hard.

Anyway, I think all the awesome youtube video people started somewhere (collegehumor, smosh, etc.)..
And you have an awesome name. All but entertainment.
So, I'd say, keep 'em coming, and good luck


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 2, 2011)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but I did not find it entertaining.


Maybe that's why it's called "All *but* Entertainment".
I also didn't find it entertaining.


----------



## prowler (Feb 2, 2011)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> And the emo kid pisses me off for some reason, I think because he is trying too hard.


Rage more
He looks like a bbycks kid.


----------



## Wabsta (Feb 2, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> Wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must. Resist. Useless discussion about emo kids.


----------



## boktor666 (Feb 2, 2011)

Both my eyes and my ears just burned.


----------



## famousginni (Feb 2, 2011)

LOOL I LOLED at the title.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2011)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but I did not find it entertaining.
> And the emo kid pisses me off for some reason, I think because he is trying too hard.
> 
> Anyway, I think all the awesome youtube video people started somewhere (collegehumor, smosh, etc.)..
> ...


lol but did you like the video?


----------



## iFish (Feb 3, 2011)

Now I wanna go spoon my best friend...






Subscribed.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2011)

umg thanks


----------

